# Mainline Water Tower



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

Just finished the Altoona 24' Water Tower Kit. I added some of my own detailing as I like to do, such as an extra security chain on the spout with a pull chain and the roof mounted release valve with w/long handle.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Wow. beautiful job.

Even a depth gauge.

The weathering is a work of art, or was it Patrick?

Don


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

That's a good looking water tower. I really like the level indicator on the side, immediately made me consider how it might work. 

I appreciate the close up photos, gave me some ideas for my own for my own 'home brew', as yet unfinished water tower (needs more detailing and a permanent roof).


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

Glad to share with you. Please use this for ideas. I especially enjoy realistic details and weathering. I'm a photographer and I guess it's in- grained.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Excellent craftsmanship, Patrick!


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

Thanks TJcruiser and everyone.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

rkenney said:


> That's a good looking water tower. I really like the level indicator on the side, immediately made me consider how it might work.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 47089


Did you find out Bob?










As always nice work Patrick.:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

:smokin:


big ed said:


> Did you find out Bob?
> 
> View attachment 47242
> 
> ...


I didn't look it up. I'm not quite sure how your giff works, but I figured it had a float with a cable that went down inside the tank before it came up by a pulley and went out over the top by another pulley to that block level indicator which simply rides on that track. 

I looked at your giff again. two equal length cables attached to the weight in the center. Outer red indicator is always at the same height as the float in the tank!


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

Thanks Big Ed. I like your animated water gauge!!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

rkenney said:


> :smokin:
> 
> I didn't look it up. I'm not quite sure how your giff works, but I figured it had a float with a cable that went down inside the tank before it came up by a pulley and went out over the top by another pulley to that block level indicator which simply rides on that track.
> 
> I looked at your giff again. two equal length cables attached to the weight in the center. Outer red indicator is always at the same height as the float in the tank!


!!!! Yep !!!!!!that !!!!!!!is !!!!!!!!!how !!!!!!it !!!!!!works!

And your point?!:dunno:


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

big ed said:


> !!!! Yep !!!!!!that !!!!!!!is !!!!!!!!!how !!!!!!it !!!!!!works!
> 
> And your point?!:dunno:


You don't know if that's how it works. That is merely one method. The method I first described would also work, but neither of us has seen inside a water tank and this model assuredly does not have a functional apparatus.

And your point?!:dunno:


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

Got me curious. Been looking for an actual apparatus for the gauge. Tough to find any real mechanical drawings of it.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Patrick1544 said:


> Got me curious. Been looking for an actual apparatus for the gauge. Tough to find any real mechanical drawings of it.


I always thought that is how they all worked.
I never have seen any other methods for the gauges unless they are electronic.
If you find another Bob, please post it.









This guys making one up for his tank, same system.
Fast forward after 3:50, it shows basically the same setup.:smokin:


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Man, you guys who build in super detail just blow me away!! That water tower is simply amazing!


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

Nice video, ED. Simple mechanism but really cool to see it in action.


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

big ed said:


> If you find another Bob, please post it.


I thought I already did.

Long before there was an internet, people knew how to solve problems for themselves. Now, evidently, there needs to be a graphic or at least a consensus.

The solution that first occurred to me and I described above:









And of course the ubiquitous sight glass.

The guy in the video could of saved himself a lot of time, trouble, and materials if he had simply soldered an elbow to the bottom of the tank and attached a vertical length of clear plastic hose.

'Course then we wouldn't need a video . . . or . . . would we? :stroke:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I thought you were asking about how the gauge worked.:dunno:
I posted how it worked? My intention was to answer what I thought was an inquiry of how it worked.

The tube might work in the warm climate, but with the liquid being water it would freeze in the colder climates. 
By the way there is another way that I know of, but they never used it for the RR water tanks. 

I guess I read your first reply wrong?
sorry I didn't help you any.:smokin:


By the way.....do you know that your water tank would burst if it was the real thing?
The way you built it it would not hold water for very long. 
But you can fix it if you want.

Patrick, is that made and sold by Altoona Model Works? Laser cut kit?


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

big ed said:


> By the way.....do you know that your water tank would burst if it was the real thing?
> The way you built it it would not hold water for very long.
> But you can fix it if you want.


By the way, you are wrong! My water tank will hold water just fine. It is a steel can with coffee stirrers as a facade to simulate (simulate, big word) wooden sides.

If you are referring to the insufficient number of hoops at the bottom of the tank then once again you need to consider the word s-i-m-u-l-a-t-e (three syllables).

Now, where did you get your engineering degree from? :smilie_auslachen:


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

Since when was anything in a model railroad layout completely true to prototype? (Some will try -- but not succeed -- and will turn out some amazing models in the process.)

I'm sure that your simulated water tower will hold simulated water just fine.


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

big ed said:


> I thought you were asking about how the gauge worked.:dunno:
> I posted how it worked? My intention was to answer what I thought was an inquiry of how it worked.
> 
> The tube might work in the warm climate, but with the liquid being water it would freeze in the colder climates.
> ...


Ed, yes, It's Altoona Models. It is laser cut and the tank staves are laser etched.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Bit like a toilet cistern, but obviously without the water gauge. 

Love the models by rkenny and Patrick1554.


----------



## nemofreed (Mar 20, 2015)

That's a work of art, not just a model.


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

Thanks for your comments. Glad to share with you.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

nemofreed said:


> That's a work of art, not just a model.


Seeing your new here.
Look at some of his other builds.:smilie_daumenpos:

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=24925

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=23498

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=20973

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=22951

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=19323


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

Big Ed,
Thanks for grouping them together.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Patrick1544 said:


> Big Ed,
> Thanks for grouping them together. [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

I think that's all I posted so far. Always working on one. Constant assembly line.


----------



## nemofreed (Mar 20, 2015)

Patrick1544, Do you have any videos of your techniques?


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

nemofreed,
I don't have any video techniques . Sorry, I never thought of doing that, since it sometimes takes a month or longer to complete a project.


----------

